# Bowtech Specialist or PSE Supra Max



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello everybody. I will start off by saying that I'm new to all of this AT stuff. I was just curious about people's opinions on these 2 bows for 3d. I've been shooting a Specialist for the last 2 years and really like it but I am in the mood to try something different. I shot the Supra ME last year and although I only shot it a few times in the shop, I thought it felt similar to my Specialist as far as draw cycle and hold, but I know you can only tell so much shooting at a bag in a shop. Just wanted some info preferably from people that has shot both to maybe help with my decision a little. Thanks


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

If it ain't broke don't fix it. Keep shooting the Specialist.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess that is true. I suppose that I just have new bow fever.


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

im really likin the supra max for 3d might have to try one. great ibo to. but ya if your specialist is shooting good dont swap. BUT the Worst that could happen is buy one used try it then sell and get your money back. ya never know if you dont try. lol good luck!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yea, I almost bought a Supra last year but decided to wait. I think the new Supra Max should be even better than last year with the new limb pockets and flex slide. I will be keeping my Specialist either way. Maybe one setup for indoor spots and one for 3d.


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

mountainman7 said:


> Yea, I almost bought a Supra last year but decided to wait. I think the new Supra Max should be even better than last year with the new limb pockets and flex slide. I will be keeping my Specialist either way. Maybe one setup for indoor spots and one for 3d.


I'd go for it. They look sweet. Good luck!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

hunting87 said:


> I'd go for it. They look sweet. Good luck!


Ok. You talked me into it. Lol. Now if you can just convince my wife then I'm good to go. :wink:


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha good luck with that! Lol.


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have tried many others, and I always seem to find my way back to the specialist. With that said I have shot the Supra Max and it is a sweet shooter! If you can convince the wife, you should have them both!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I like my Specialist, but I was thinking of getting the 2013 PSE Supra Max with the new limb pockets looks like a good shooter. I will not give up my Specialist right now so I too will have to convince the misses that I need another bow.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Why mess with the pse split limb technology issues? What a pain if you get one that is not quite right and the cams wont tune as nice as OD cams on specialist. Yes, see my signature, I own a pse. Keep the specialist.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Iowa1 said:


> Why mess with the pse split limb technology issues? What a pain if you get one that is not quite right and the cams wont tune as nice as OD cams on specialist. Yes, see my signature, I own a pse. Keep the specialist.


I haven't heard of many issues with the newest models as far as the "split limb technology issues". Do you care to elaborate some on this. You are right, I don't want to spend that kind of money on a bow and have tuning problems. I will be keeping my Specialist anyway. I have owned a lot of bows from several different manufacturers in the last several years but no PSE so any info is appreciated.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

mountainman7 said:


> I haven't heard of many issues with the newest models as far as the "split limb technology issues". Do you care to elaborate some on this. You are right, I don't want to spend that kind of money on a bow and have tuning problems. I will be keeping my Specialist anyway. I have owned a lot of bows from several different manufacturers in the last several years but no PSE so any info is appreciated.


No split limb issues with pse. Maybe he is eluding to the creaking. Which comes from dry limb pockets.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Rod. I haven't heard of any problems other than the creaking that you spoke of and maybe limbs inthe wrong sequence every now and then. I will admit that I am not as familiar with Pse as I am with some other brands so thats the main reason I started this thread, so keep the info coming guys.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anybody else


----------



## petdetective1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Love the specialist, have to one for 3-d one for field, so easy to tune


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## patriot338 (Dec 25, 2009)

A lot of my friends that shoot PSE have had the same problem. Sounds like an old wooden rocking chair when they draw.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

patriot338 said:


> A lot of my friends that shoot PSE have had the same problem. Sounds like an old wooden rocking chair when they draw.


I know its only going to be used as a 3d bow but I still wouldn't like the creaking noise. I've seen a lot of these Pse bows at shoots lately but I've not had a chance to shoot with any of the guys using them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

The creaking is not an issue if you happen to get one that creaks its usally limb pocket side screws are over torqued or dry limb pocket quickly fixed.Supra Max is an awesome bow I have one and it is the nicest shooting bow I have shot.


----------



## page xt (Mar 26, 2011)

Ive shot archery for over 40 yrs,the supra max is the best bow ive ever shot


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

page xt said:


> Ive shot archery for over 40 yrs,the supra max is the best bow ive ever shot


Thats good to hear. I've seen to many of them around for them to be all bad. Lol


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

patriot338 said:


> A lot of my friends that shoot PSE have had the same problem. Sounds like an old wooden rocking chair when they draw.


I own 5, two supra with evo cans, one supra with L6 cams and two vendettas one xl and one xs. NONE of them make any noise and they never did. The one vendetta xl is several years old never greased the limbs yet and still quite while drawing.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Iowa1 said:


> Why mess with the pse split limb technology issues? What a pain if you get one that is not quite right and the cams wont tune as nice as OD cams on specialist. Yes, see my signature, I own a pse. Keep the specialist.


That's hilarious.....especially when compared to Bowtech limbs....on a Specialist.... the absolute worst limbs I've ever been around (and that includes High Country's from the 90's). 7 sets, 11 months, 3 specialists here.

There are no pse "split limb technology issues". If you develop a creak, grease fixes you right up. The bottom cam can be shimmed as infinitely as the yokes allow on the Bowtech or more actually..... ie, the Supra is at least as tunable. You just have to know what you're doing.

The Supra is an outstanding bow with a smoother draw cycle and a much more versatile/adaptable cam (because it's hybrid vs binary).


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

So far I haven't had any problems with my Specialist. Is the Supra Max much different as far as draw cycle from the 2012 Supra?


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I really like shooting my Supra.......... But after tweaking the Phenom and setting it up for indoor spots (BowHunter Freestyle) I am now a bit torn! The Phenom is holding stupid good. So I went back and tweaked the draw length and front stabber weight on the Supra. Let's just say I gave away at least a few X's this year because of my own stupidity.

The Supra will fit in equally on a 3D range or on the line indoors.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I will most likely be getting the Supra Max in a few weeks, just to try out. If I don't like it I can always sell or trade it. I am planning on starting out with a 30 inch B-stinger front with about 5 oz. and a 12 inch side bar with probably 10 or 12 oz. Hopefully that should be close.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Let's just say I gave away at least a few X's this year because of my own stupidity.


You too huh. I facepalmed a couple weeks ago.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> You too huh. I facepalmed a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I out smarted myself "tweaking" the Supra......... It hit home half way through my first game with the Phenom!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ttt. Any more suggestions?


----------



## CTGuenthner (Mar 10, 2012)

There is no difference in the draw cycle maybe a little smoother because of the new rod but they are the same cams and are extreamly smooth, ive set up over 5 supras and none have had creaking pockets!


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

shoot the supra max yesterday and i need one! haha


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

hunting87 said:


> shoot the supra max yesterday and i need one! haha


I hopefully will be ordering one next week.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

mountainman7 said:


> Ttt. Any more suggestions?


Keep the specialist and add a Cpxl! Gotta have those yokes!


----------

